# They Stole It!



## SRV (Dec 26, 2006)

A Motorola bike with 7400 Dura Ace that went for $500.

Own a Peice of History - an Eddy Merckx 1993 Motorola Team Bike | eBay


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Holy shite! 500 bucks. Man -- someone got an incredible deal.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Score*

actual race bike


----------



## velomateo (Mar 7, 2009)

I wonder how long that was listed for. I watch all the Eddy's and I some how missed that one. Amazing deal though, that would have been cheap for a standard Corsa Extra in Motorola livery. you have to love the uninformed seller.


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

velomateo said:


> ...you have to love the uninformed seller.


Based on the text for the ad, it sounds like the seller was familiar enough to appreciate what he (or she) had. I'm guessing that either:
a) they were strapped for cash and needed some FAST, or
b) they thought the offer was for $5,000, clicked on the accept button, then said, "Oh sh.."


----------



## hazlook (Sep 14, 2011)

wow.. the only problem when I see this type of thing is that it encourages me to spend way too much time on the internet looking for deals too good to be true!

Yesterday I just missed out on a colnago master w/ 8 speed record and delta brakes in the local classifieds for $200aus!


----------



## velomateo (Mar 7, 2009)

Buyer listed the frame ($650) and some parts today on ebay. Frame auction was ended early though, probably an outside offer. It kind of sucks though, to see it separated from it's original parts. I think if he wanted to resell it he could have still made a good profit by keeping it intact.
Rare Team Motorola Eddy Merckx frameset 56cm x 56cm | eBay


----------



## saffs (Jul 11, 2011)

velomateo said:


> Buyer listed the frame ($650) and some parts today on ebay. Frame auction was ended early though, probably an outside offer. It kind of sucks though, to see it separated from it's original parts. I think if he wanted to resell it he could have still made a good profit by keeping it intact.
> Rare Team Motorola Eddy Merckx frameset 56cm x 56cm | eBay


I just found this thread. I am the person who bought the frame in the second auction - I saw the first one after it had ended, damn!

The seller (second auction) was a nice guy, we chatted on the phone. Indeed, he sold the DA group and I got the frame, original front wheel, DA 7400 HS and seatpost, all the original stuff. Basically I got all that was left, the rest aside from the stem, was sold.
You can feel where the rider name decal was removed on the top tube. On the rear stay next to the 'Shimano' decal it says, 'The Jet'. No idea what that is for!!

Front wheel is very interesting. DA 7400 hub adapted for wide blade spokes, laced to Ambrosio Giro d'Italia clincher rim. It shows little wear and has Motorola decal.

The frame is on the road. No Shimano though. I don't have a suitable group. For now it's Campy C Record (Delta brakes), Shamals and Campy Record 10 speed.

Rides beautifully and I've just started long rides on it


----------



## SRV (Dec 26, 2006)

saffs said:


> I just found this thread. I am the person who bought the frame in the second auction - I saw the first one after it had ended, damn!
> 
> The seller (second auction) was a nice guy, we chatted on the phone. Indeed, he sold the DA group and I got the frame, original front wheel, DA 7400 HS and seatpost, all the original stuff. Basically I got all that was left, the rest aside from the stem, was sold.
> You can feel where the rider name decal was removed on the top tube. On the rear stay next to the 'Shimano' decal it says, 'The Jet'. No idea what that is for!!
> ...


Congratulations on getting that nice frame. Was the seller giddy about his good fortune?


----------



## saffs (Jul 11, 2011)

SRV said:


> Congratulations on getting that nice frame. Was the seller giddy about his good fortune?


To be honest, I saw the original $500 auction but didn't put two and two together until after I got the frame. The seller didn't say anything and when I asked if he knew its history he pretty much verbatim quoted the _original_ auction.
Penny didn't drop for me then either, I was too excited!

For what it's worth, I messaged the original seller and the person who bought the group through Ebay. In the case of the latter, I said if you ever want to sell the group tell me.

Unfortunately, I've heard from neither person.


----------

